# How 'driven' are you?



## zenie (May 11, 2012)

Career/money/job/life wise? 

Have you been previously but changed? Why?


----------



## quimcunx (May 11, 2012)

-4


----------



## Santino (May 11, 2012)

Much less since I passed my test.


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 11, 2012)

I'm one of the biggest slackers I know.
Whenever I try to work hard, I make myself miserable and produce either no effect or negative effects. 
Doing nothing has proved remarkably successful so far 
Not quite sure how that works, but I'm not complaining tbh


----------



## purenarcotic (May 11, 2012)

Not enough.  I could do a lot better, but I quite like pootling along in the middle lane.  I worry a lot about being old and penniless, so I suppose that drives me to want a certain level of career / wage packet.  But it's not my number one priority, and I wouldn't want a top job or owt, as long as I'm happy that's all that matters. 

Of course when I'm old the revolution will have happened and old people won't have to worry about earnings.


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2012)

i'm not driven by external stuff (status/money/career) but i'm pretty tenacious/conscientious when it comes from me.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 11, 2012)

Not particularly driven at all. Ended up in a well paying job almost by accident really.


----------



## Greebo (May 11, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i'm not driven by external stuff (status/money/career) but i'm pretty tenacious/conscientious when it comes from me.


^More or less this.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 11, 2012)

Hardly at all in terms of all the external stuff. I used to be quite a lot more and then had kids. All the other stuff doesn't really matter any more.


----------



## Mephitic (May 11, 2012)

driven like a ford cortina mk III on 4 grams of speed & a line of coke, backwards through blackwall tunnel at 4 am on a tuesday night.

then realised that its all bs, the missed kids birthdays, working till 9pm, the 'who can work the most hours' competition, surrounded by ass hats, its all bollocks really.


----------



## Ranbay (May 11, 2012)

I never stop working, I have 3 jobs, i'm working now....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 11, 2012)

Much of the stuff that "driven" people - at least the ones that are usually held up as being good role models - are obsessed with, is just bullshit. I mean really, you worked 16 hours a day to build up your bakery business, negotiating with egg suppliers across the world at 3am? Get a fucking life.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 11, 2012)

driven?

i think i've been parked in a lay-by...


----------



## temper_tantrum (May 11, 2012)

Seriously though, I think the trick is in doing just enough to get by. Knowing when it's necessary and when it isn't.
My sister is a perfectionist, she has to do everything to A* standard. I take the view that I'd rather just do enough to meet whatever the hurdle is, and no more. Obvs that doesn't put you into the global super-elite, but, y'know. It means you're not going out of your mind with stress all the time. Which is nice.


----------



## grit (May 12, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean really, you worked 16 hours a day to build up your bakery business, negotiating with egg suppliers across the world at 3am? Get a fucking life.


 
If such work allows you to sell the business and retire at 40, or something similar, its a pretty good deal.


----------



## Wolveryeti (May 12, 2012)

grit said:


> If such work allows you to sell the business and retire at 40, or something similar, its a pretty good deal.


No it isn't. I bet most people who go down that road arrive at that 40 years as a crashing bore with no real mates or interests worth talking about.


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2012)

I'm as driven as a classic car.  Meant to be, but rarely is.


----------



## southside (May 12, 2012)

There was once a time life was full of wonderment and challenges then all of a sudden I realised that the competition was too great and I was pretty much a non entity within the scheme of greatness and to compete with such combatants was a futile path which would lead me to a life of drudgery.  It was at that juncture I decided to accept my flaws and embrace my mediocrity, it is the only way I can be truly happy.
By eliminating the competition by lowering the bar I find that I'm no longer driven to be great and just able my way through life with a smile on my face.


----------



## toggle (May 12, 2012)

either i'm not driven at all to the point it's supprising i can get out of bed, or i'm driven so hard that i never stop for a minute. depends who you ask.


----------



## Bakunin (May 12, 2012)

toggle said:


> either i'm not driven at all to the point it's supprising i can get out of bed, or i'm driven so hard that i never stop for a minute. depends who you ask.


 
Likewise.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Driven?


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Driven?


As the pure snow.


----------



## yield (May 12, 2012)

I like my job looking after the elderly and work really hard. Been passed over for promotion at the council many times.

I do cause it's worth doing or I wouldn't get out of bed. I'm anti careerist though.


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 12, 2012)

not at all.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 12, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I never stop working, I have 3 jobs, i'm working now....


 
Driven people aren't regularly distracted from their work by the internets.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

I'm not driven at all. I'm _driving  _


----------



## Citizen66 (May 12, 2012)

...us mad.


----------



## grit (May 12, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> No it isn't. I bet most people who go down that road arrive at that 40 years as a crashing bore with no real mates or interests worth talking about.


 
I know several who built a business cashed out and now live a very very nice life. Your post just sounds a little jealous tbh.


----------



## toggle (May 12, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Likewise.


 
yep, it's quite intresting how similar our behavior patterns are considering we're both mental in differnt ways


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 12, 2012)

zenie said:


> Career/money/job/life wise?
> 
> Have you been previously but changed? Why?


 
Less than I was.


----------



## RaverDrew (May 12, 2012)

slightly more driven than my chauffeur


----------



## Bakunin (May 12, 2012)

toggle said:


> yep, it's quite intresting how similar our behavior patterns are considering we're both mental in differnt ways


----------



## Ranbay (May 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Driven people aren't regularly distracted from their work by the internets.


 
Depends, i can post here while doing 2 of my jobs. I work from 08:30 till 17:00 then home cook look after and bath the baby wife puts him to sleep and then i work through the night, most weekends i do stuff, if i'm not doing my other jobs then im working on the house ( buidling and extension to the kitchen at the moment )

I can't sit on my arse and watch TV or films, i have to keep busy.


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2012)

there are a few people who I worked with 20 years ago who are now very senior in Local Government/Housing sector - I have become an expert at sideways moves mostly when I have become fucked off with senior management - so I'm doing a similar job to one I first did in 1996 as a result so not very driven at all tbf


----------



## mentalchik (May 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Not particularly driven at all. Ended up in a well paying job almost by accident really.


 
Not very driven at all.........have ended up in a shit, tedious job because of it !


----------



## dylanredefined (May 12, 2012)

Nope achieved the few things I really wanted to do a few years ago.Frankly surprised I didn't end up dead in a filthy bedsit at age 35.
Have a lot of respect for people who have the drive to succeed.Just never found it myself.


----------



## wayward bob (May 12, 2012)

marty21 said:


> there are a few people who I worked with 20 years ago who are now very senior in Local Government/Housing sector - I have become an expert at sideways moves mostly when I have become fucked off with senior management - so I'm doing a similar job to one I first did in 1996 as a result so not very driven at all tbf


 
mr b is very good at sideways moves too - the "next step" is becoming management and he'd cut his right arm off to avoid that  but his lack of "drive" in that area doesn't mean he's any less good at his job, just that he knows what makes him happy (the technical side) and what doesn't (getting caught up in management bullshit and losing touch with the end users).


----------



## nogojones (May 12, 2012)

Not driven at all. By chance I fell into a series of promotions from bottom of the ladder to managing the whole of the UK within about 5 years of starting a new job. I don't know how it happened. But I addressed it last year, jacked it all in and am now happy doing fuck all.


----------



## Gingerman (May 12, 2012)

As driven as a clapped out engineless Reliant Robin on bricks.


----------



## Corax (May 12, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Depends, i can post here while doing 2 of my jobs.


What do you do? I want your job.

ETA: Are you a cam-girl?


----------



## grit (May 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> What do you do? I want your job.
> 
> ETA: Are you a cam-girl?


 
If you work in IT you can usually post to your hearts content.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 12, 2012)

100% driven

Not that it's fucking got me anywhere

I might as well just be sitting around smoking dope all day


----------



## girasol (May 12, 2012)

If I'm interested in something I'm driven to the point of obsession, unfortunately this didn't coincide with my chosen career


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2012)

girasol said:


> If I'm interested in something I'm driven to the point of obsession, unfortunately this didn't coincide with my chosen career


Welcome to my life.


----------



## wayward bob (May 12, 2012)

girasol said:


> If I'm interested in something I'm driven to the point of obsession, unfortunately this didn't coincide with my chosen career


 
i always said to mr b that i couldn't do the stuff i love as a career because it would stop me loving it. he always told me that was mental, that it's the best thing in the world. looks like he's not wrong


----------



## grit (May 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i always said to mr b that i couldn't do the stuff i love as a career because it would stop me loving it. he always told me that was mental, that it's the best thing in the world. looks like he's not wrong


 
I used to think like you, then a few shit jobs made me change that tune pretty quick.


----------



## wayward bob (May 12, 2012)

i've had plenty of shit jobs thanks


----------



## Ranbay (May 12, 2012)

Corax said:


> What do you do? I want your job.
> 
> ETA: Are you a cam-girl?


 
My real day to day job is a Building Manager, i have other jobs which are not really legal etc, but i work all the time, it's not always hard work but im always working. ( and sometimes pissed etc while doing so ) and always making money when im doing something.


----------



## grit (May 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i've had plenty of shit jobs thanks


 
What were you referring to, that you love but couldnt do as a career </curious>


----------



## wayward bob (May 12, 2012)

art dahlink


----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2012)

Corax said:
			
		

> I'm as driven as a classic car.  Meant to be, but rarely is.



^^ this


----------



## girasol (May 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i always said to mr b that* i couldn't do the stuff i love as a career because it would stop me loving it*. he always told me that was mental, that it's the best thing in the world. looks like he's not wrong


 
I think I agree with you, acshully! I did use to really like my job, but it stopped being fun after a few years.  However it was never my first choice.  Think my first choice was journalism, or oceanography, or photography


----------



## Prince Bert (May 12, 2012)

More depressed than driven. I wish someone could come up with a course or something that would give me an insight into being driven or motivated. Even when I did have some desire to get up and go to work, I didn't feel "driven". The issue was more that I was in my early 20s and thought I just had to turn up and I would end up on a career ladder. I was more driven by money than career or achievement, which it seems is not the best way to be driven.

The question that arises from this is how do you get driven. What do the driven people have that the rest of us don't? Is it put into them at a young age or can it be learned? Does anyone care about the undriven among us? God help us all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

I'm as driven as a sloth off to bed


----------



## Cid (May 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i always said to mr b that i couldn't do the stuff i love as a career because it would stop me loving it. he always told me that was mental, that it's the best thing in the world. looks like he's not wrong


 
It's complicated ime. If you're working in a discipline where you can do the stuff that you really like and make money by selling it, it's fine, but if you have to work on commission it's not quite so great... Clients are often completely clueless, but sure they know what they want - it can be incredibly frustrating. That said when it goes well there's nothing better.


----------



## Greebo (May 12, 2012)

Prince Bert said:


> <snip>The question that arises from this is how do you get driven.<snip>


Do what you love.  And I mean love.  Like isn't enough.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 12, 2012)

Cid said:


> It's complicated ime. If you're working in a discipline where you can do the stuff that you really like and make money by selling it, it's fine, but if you have to work on commission it's not quite so great... Clients are often completely clueless, but sure they know what they want - it can be incredibly frustrating. That said when it goes well there's nothing better.


If I had an independent source of income I could afford to be a lot more driven than I am right now. Funny how that works.


----------



## wayward bob (May 12, 2012)

well for me the issue is that i thought "successful artist" was an oxymoron. but i've met them - they _really_ exist  it's possible to scratch a living so i'm gonna give it a go - my only other alternative is scratching a living doing something that drives me nuts


----------



## Prince Bert (May 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Do what you love. And I mean love. Like isn't enough.


 
I only really love women and sex. How do I make a living out of it unless I have an uber dong, or become a dirty photographer. Part of not being driven (depressed) is that you don't really feel passionate about things. It is a vicious circle in the world of the undriven.


----------



## Cid (May 12, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> well for me the issue is that i thought "successful artist" was an oxymoron. but i've met them - they _really_ exist  it's possible to scratch a living so i'm gonna give it a go - my only other alternative is scratching a living doing something that drives me nuts


 
They do exist but, as FM says, they often have an extra income stream... In the arts/crafts area it's quite often teaching, but plenty of retired and career changer types as well.

I've been reading this, about the craft sector at the moment; pretty interesting:

http://www.craftscouncil.org.uk/files/professional-development/Craft_in_an_Age_of_Change.pdf


----------



## Cid (May 12, 2012)

Prince Bert said:


> I only really love women and sex. How do I make a living out of it unless I have an uber dong, or become a dirty photographer. Part of not being driven (depressed) is that you don't really feel passionate about things. It is a vicious circle in the world of the undriven.


 
It's ok, puberty will pass.


----------



## wayward bob (May 12, 2012)

looks suspiciously like homework  

(will read when sober, ta )


----------



## silverfish (May 12, 2012)

I only work six month a year, and do contract work, no real boss, no career ladder and no one to impress, I don't want to be in charge of anyone else. basically I'm a lazy fucker

I think I may not be driven


----------



## zenie (May 13, 2012)

Prince Bert said:


> More depressed than driven. I wish someone could come up with a course or something that would give me an insight into being driven or motivated. Even when I did have some desire to get up and go to work, I didn't feel "driven". The issue was more that I was in my early 20s and thought I just had to turn up and I would end up on a career ladder. I was more driven by money than career or achievement, which it seems is not the best way to be driven.
> 
> The question that arises from this is how do you get driven. What do the driven people have that the rest of us don't? Is it put into them at a young age or can it be learned? Does anyone care about the undriven among us? God help us all.


 
Why is being driven by money or achievement not the best way to be driven, care to elaborate?

I guess I just don't want to end up where I came from, council house, no money, string of useless blokes, bringing up kids and doing everything on my own, so money or 'achievement' is where I'm driven.  

 Don't get me wrong, people who work ALL the time get boring quite quickly, 'leave your work 'at work' don't be doing it at social events FFS! 

I've had several periods of my life where I've been either depressed and with massively low self esteem and worth, or just really happy doing the bare minimum at work, living for the weekend and partying with my friends. Then I'll get a peak and go mad for work for a bit, change jobs, then slowly slip back into apathy, peaks and troughs ey?

I think those around you can spur you on, those that believe you can do great things, people who excite a passion in you for something.

I used to be hugely ambitious and passionate about my job and then it all sort of dripped away. I think being around people who are driven to 'succeed' for want of a better word can have a positive effect if that's what you're looking for.

Maybe working for myself has made me more motivated, but the last few months I've felt loads better about myself, and feel like I want to really get on IYKWIM?


----------



## grit (May 13, 2012)

zenie said:


> I think those around you can spur you on, those that believe you can do great things, people who excite a passion in you for something.


 
Thats a massive part of it in my view. Regarding the work I'm involved in, software development, I'm always worked hard to surround myself with people with far more experience and success than me. Personally I find myself rising to their standard. 

My grandfather used to tell me if I ever find myself being the most motivated and intelligent person in the room, I'm in trouble. I've found it helpful advice to be honest.


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2012)

yeah i'm a big fan of being the stupidest person in the room


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2012)

zenie said:


> I think those around you can spur you on, those that believe you can do great things, people who excite a passion in you for something.


 
this works for me being at college for sure


----------



## wayward bob (May 13, 2012)

zenie said:


> Maybe working for myself has made me more motivated, but the last few months I've felt loads better about myself, and feel like I want to really get on IYKWIM?


 
*like*


----------



## krtek a houby (May 13, 2012)

Driven enough to keep roof over my head but career wise; not overly pushed. I've seen what being management does to some people.


----------



## stethoscope (May 13, 2012)

Depends on how you define 'driven'. I mean I work really hard, I am motivated in that I want to provide good service and support for those I work with, and for. I've reached a reasonable salary and position, despite various knock-backs, and I gain a lot of pleasure from colleagues and clients telling me I'm good at what I do - if anything, I've harnessed the shit that I've dealt with in my own life now for the benefit of others.

I've never been especially interested in rising the career ranks, in reaching a certain level of 'success' - in that this is invariably defined in terms of wealth/capital/power/materialism and that's something I just have little interest in at all. I'm just happy to have a job I mostly love (even though its testing of late), a roof over my head, music, and most importantly my health. Anything else is a bonus!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 13, 2012)

Not bothered about careers. I like to save my energy for what I get up to in my spare time. Who wants to be so sapped from their job that all they can manage to do on getting home is slump in front of crap telly?


----------



## felixthecat (May 13, 2012)

I bloody love my job and I work damn hard, but to me being 'driven' invokes a level of ambition and I don't have that. I could easily climb higher up the ranks of my career if I wanted to but I don't - that would drive me into a management role and I REALLY don't want that. Yes, I'm driven to make sure my patients get the best possible care but beyond that, not bothered.


----------



## Prince Bert (May 13, 2012)

zenie said:


> Why is being driven by money or achievement not the best way to be driven, care to elaborate?
> 
> I guess I just don't want to end up where I came from, council house, no money, string of useless blokes, bringing up kids and doing everything on my own, so money or 'achievement' is where I'm driven.


 
I think you misread my post. I said "more driven by money than career or achievement". I suppose my point is that I was in a job paying well below the national average and when I realised I had no way of making enough money to achieve much, the money thing was not enough to sustain my motivation. If I had been focused on achievement then I might have been motivated and more focused on the important task of making an impression on people and looking for other positions in the company. Maybe in that case the salary would have taken care of itself.

I too don't want to "end up where I came from", but that's where I am. I never solved my personal problems, and when you are left spending your life trying to undo the effects of your upbringing it is very difficult to focus on external achievements. My point is that motivation to get away from a council flat and a bad environment is not a given even if you want to get away from that. I tried to keep it on the work topic but that is the best way I can explain it.


----------



## zenie (May 13, 2012)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Not bothered about careers. I like to save my energy for what I get up to in my spare time. Who wants to be so sapped from their job that all they can manage to do on getting home is slump in front of crap telly?


 
Who says you have to be sapped of energy, you adjust for sure, but if all I did when I got home was slump in front of crap telly I'd change jobs...



Prince Bert said:


> I think you misread my post. I said "more driven by money than career or achievement". I suppose my point is that I was in a job paying well below the national average and when I realised I had no way of making enough money to achieve much, the money thing was not enough to sustain my motivation. If I had been focused on achievement then I might have been motivated and more focused on the important task of making an impression on people and looking for other positions in the company. Maybe in that case the salary would have taken care of itself.
> 
> I too don't want to "end up where I came from", but that's where I am. I never solved my personal problems, and when you are left spending your life trying to undo the effects of your upbringing it is very difficult to focus on external achievements. My point is that motivation to get away from a council flat and a bad environment is not a given even if you want to get away from that. I tried to keep it on the work topic but that is the best way I can explain it.


 
Sorry I misunderstood you 

I don't think it's that much OT to talk about it, it's what defines us at the end of the day.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 13, 2012)

As long as I don't end up a tramp on the streets, that'll do me. I can see it happening though.


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2012)

zenie said:


> How 'driven' are you?
> 
> Career/money/job/life wise?


Career/money - Not driven, which sounds good, but as a result I cant see myself ever earning a proper wage
Life wise - Very driven - love life, and want to get the most out of it. that doesnt mean bungee jumping, just putting full effort into the things/people you care about.
Job - depends on the job. Work hard if its for people i care about, but would rather not work at all if I had a choice.


----------



## ButterPie (May 14, 2012)

I'm very driven, for short bursts of time, then I am not driven in any way, or the opposite of driven even.  Most of the time it is just annoying, but it has been at the point in the past where I have been very, very ill.

Now I'm just endearingly eccentric... 

Generally my life is better when I am just kind of calmly working away towards a modest goal.  Sounds boring, but it is the best way, I think.


----------



## tar1984 (May 14, 2012)

I try.  I am not as hard working as I'd like to tell myself though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 14, 2012)

round the bend?


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2012)

ButterPie said:


> <snip>Generally my life is better when I am just kind of calmly working away towards a modest goal. Sounds boring, but it is the best way, I think.


Whatever works for you.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> *like*


^ what she said 

In answer to the original question... career/money/job - not very driven at all, not defeatist (as some people see it), but there are people that can't do what they love for a living, for various reasons. It is ace for those that can, but it can't happen for everyone. Sometimes drive and ambition isn't enough.

To have a happy life - very driven 

(edited because one bit didn't make sense at all)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 14, 2012)

zenie said:


> Who says you have to be sapped of energy, you adjust for sure, but if all I did when I got home was slump in front of crap telly I'd change jobs...


 
Well, I have my own flat (thankfully bought just at the right time before prices went up), a car, don't want kids. My job's not massively well paid, but it's a 15 minute drive each way, meaning I can get a good evening - which at the mo' means I can have dinner, let it digest for an hour and then do a couple of hours of weights. I have to think about how I use my money (what I can afford holiday-wise is decreasing), but the older I get, the more I realise how easy it is to pass the time with little money - walking, exercising (without going anywhere near a gym and paying an extortionate membership), reading, recording films off freeview, listening to music online, etc.

There's a lot more to life than careers/money.


----------



## moose (May 15, 2012)

I'd like to be, but I spend most of my time wondering what the hell I'm doing here.


----------



## Greebo (May 15, 2012)

moose said:


> I'd like to be, but I spend most of my time wondering what the hell I'm doing here.


Don't we all?


----------



## sim667 (May 15, 2012)

When its something I want to do, very, when its something im told to do, not at all.

I spend all day at work being told what to do, and when I get home I want to chill out, so i never actually get into doing what I want to do.

Work ruins everything. FACT.


----------



## idumea (May 16, 2012)

I used to be very driven when I had a clear path in front of me (GCSEs, A levels, uni.) Then I realised I didn't really enjoy academia (and hated academics.)

Now I'd like to be driven but I don't really have any idea what I want to do. I do feel quite lost, career-wise. I work for an organization that is awesome, but my work is mostly dull and hugely repetitive. I think if I found what I really, really wanted to do I'd be very motivated. Unfortunately there's about ten different things I'd really like to do and instead of picking any of them as a career I'm just sort of, er, stagnating. Like a donkey who can't choose between two hay-bales...


----------



## wayward bob (May 16, 2012)

sim667 said:


> When its something I want to do, very, when its something im told to do, not at all.


 
so true


----------



## Red Cat (May 18, 2012)

I always think of being driven as driven by something beyond your control, like it's an inner, emotional need to do a certain kind of work, vocation etc. I always needed to find something akin to vocation, but some people are driven to succeed in whatever they do and I guess that also comes from needing to satisfy the demons within, it's a kind of psychological pressure. 

I'm simultaneously driven and anxious, or have been in the past, so the driven bit gets all dammed up by anxiety induced paralysis, a really horrible feeling. These days, since I've had children, some of that compulsion to find my vocation is less than it was - I think I found it when I worked in child mental health, so there's some crossover, some of the same needs are being met.


----------



## Hollis (May 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Much of the stuff that "driven" people - at least the ones that are usually held up as being good role models - are obsessed with, is just bullshit. I mean really, you worked 16 hours a day to build up your bakery business, negotiating with egg suppliers across the world at 3am? Get a fucking life.


 
Bullshit.  If that's how they get there kicks good for them hey.  I see no reason why negotiating with egg suppliers couldn't be great fun.


----------

